

Ask HN: Best way to locate a partner? - sjd

This is probably been asked a 100+ times before but it is something I would like to know.<p>I work full-time in a fairly demanding development position but also have a side project which I'm hoping to evolve more into a startup.<p>There are a lot of new features and really interesting work to take it to the next level including mobile components. Since I work FT and am unable to quit to work FT on the project I would like to find a development partner who is somewhat equally as passionate.<p>What are some of the suggested outlets? Most of the people I know and/or work with and have worked with in the past have really no interest in working on something outside of their FT gigs.
======
happyfeet
First of all Congratulations on launching your first version. Looks neat.

The development partner, need not necessarily be a "partner". You should give
yourself considerable time to get to know someone before you take them in as
partners. My suggestion would be to identify someone who can develop it for
you even for a pay. And as you build the rapport & find yourself trusting that
person more, you could engage as partners later.

The big positive in your case is that you already have a version out.

Your constraint seems to be finding time. Is it possible for you to pay & get
the work done? It may be much easier to find specialists for specific features
(say, mobile) than finding a partner straight away.

Go to conferences whenever time permits & interact with folks. Give yourself
at least 3 months to find someone you would trust. Till such time consider
hiring freelancers for specific work.

Just my views based on what I have experienced & read.

I really liked the advice by Mark Suster =>
[http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/05/09/the-co-
founder...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/05/09/the-co-founder-
mythology/)

And this essay from pg => <http://www.paulgraham.com/really.html>

Good luck with your venture.

~~~
sjd
Thanks for the feedback and links. Both provide some very good points to think
about.

You are correct about the time constraint and perhaps I could pay for some of
the work and perhaps that is the only way, but then I need to get into finding
the correct person and are they really going to be able to do the work and
such.

Having the right partner would simply things but finding one will probably not
be so easy.

------
techteam
Good luck with finding someone! We are also on a somewhat similar quest. As a
team, we are looking for a business co-founder with a great idea to start
something new: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3174188>

------
kvnn
Have something to show, show it to groups of people that fit your target, and
see who wants to be a part of the project.

This is the first step for social proof, and its the most simple and direct
way to find a partner.

By the way, do you have something to show right now?

~~~
sjd
Hi and thanks for the response.

Yes it is for the same site I've mentioned here in the past and can be seen in
my submission history.

I didn't want to mix it in with the topic so people wouldn't think I was using
it to further promote the project :)

I have had interest expressed by many people in the past to help out but what
I have experienced is that when it comes to really getting down to it and
doing real work, that interest dissipates very rapidly. :)

~~~
kvnn
I think that "I have had interest expressed by many people in the past to help
out" shows some social proof and "when it comes to really getting down to it
and doing real work, that interest dissipates very rapidly" is further
evidence that most people can't do this sort of thing.

I think that at some point, you either find someone from the interested group
who is able to do this sort of thing, or you come to terms with not getting a
partner. I'm not sure what other route there is - maybe someone posted one.

------
chetan51
+1

I'd love to know too.

